
At Google, Employee-Led Effort Finds Men Are Paid More Than Women - carlchenet
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/technology/google-salaries-gender-disparity.html
======
deanCommie
Crickets? No discussion? No arguments about how having children is the reason
(probably because it clearly shouldn't be a factor at entry level positions)

~~~
bcks
It's a dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206287)

------
jeff6845
I would be suspicous of accuracy fromemployee-driving data collect of
compensation. Companies go to great lengths to keep that private.

Of course, I am suspicous of company reported compensation data as well.

So suspicous data + suspicous data != accurate data, automatically.

